# How can I add .MP4 files to my Windows Media Player Library?



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi guys,

I need to add some .MP4 files to my Windows Media Library, but WMP will not add them to the library.

I realize I can always convert the files, but I would like to experiment with this. I have heard that I need to download a MP4 DirectShow decoder pack in order to make this work.

From Xbox.com:
_*How can I get Windows Media Player 11 to stream MPEG-4 Part 2 and H.264 to my console?*

A: By default, Windows Media Player 11 does not support MPEG-4 Part 2 and H.264. You can either convert your MPEG-4 Part 2 and H.264 content to WMV, or you can install a third-party MP4 DirectShow decoder pack to import MPEG-4 part 2 and H.264 files into your library. Once they are in your library, they can be streamed to your console just like WMVs._

So, what all do I need to do to make WMP import .MP4 and h264 files into the library and read the tags? Thanks.


----------



## calvin-c (May 17, 2006)

Well, it sounds to me like you need to install a third-party MP4 DirectShow decoder pack. But since I don't use WMP for video (yet) I really can't say for sure.


----------



## AhrenBa (Jul 21, 2005)

calvin-c said:


> Well, it sounds to me like you need to install a third-party MP4 DirectShow decoder pack. But since I don't use WMP for video (yet) I really can't say for sure.


Yeah, I am just not sure on how to make this work. Does anyone have an idea?


----------



## engti (Oct 5, 2005)

check this out.....

http://owlet.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!D48B90C1DDF5D401!297.entry

haven't got it to work myself..

will post again if it does


----------

